# CL_FlushEntity Packet Warning



## Paytond20 (Apr 3, 2003)

I get this warning when playing Counter-Strike. Any Sugesstions?


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Here is what the Counter-Strike FAQ v2.0
by =[Praetorian]= (http://www.ninja-association.co.uk/csfaq/) says about the message:

"cl_FlushEntityPacket

This is not an error message, but a developer message.

cl_FlushEntityPacket means that Half-Life is getting rid of all the entities in the map. 
If you wait for a while, you should notice all players, decals, doors, etc..., will disappear. 
If you wait long enough and your connection recovers from lag (major packet loss), the 
action will then re-synchronize. When your connection re-synchronize commences, 
you start to see everything either gone, moving at great speeds, skipping or just 
appearing.

Possible reasons for this warning: 
- Slow internet connections
- HL or CS not properly configured 
- Server problems
- ISP (Internet Service Provider) problems"

If you think HL or CS aren't confugured right, then I suggest looking here: http://www.ninja-association.co.uk/csfaq/sections/tweak/conntweaks/conntweaks.htm and http://www.techspot.com/tweaks/cstrike/index.shtml
for some very good tweaks. The latter link is a nice guide to everything to do with HL and CS, I reccommend it.


----------

